
Nsync: a command-line for the NSA's free and secure backup service - an_ko
https://github.com/marianzange/nsync
======
heat_miser
Haha, seriously I don't know why they don't just offer free email,cloud
storage,and messaging... it would have to be orders of magnitude cheaper than
what they are doing now.

------
PhantomGremlin
Before sending them data, make sure you are OK with "How to restore your
data". Otherwise the following could happen to you:
[http://acmedia.alaskacommons.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/...](http://acmedia.alaskacommons.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/my-computer-hard-drive-crashed-nsa-wont-send-me-their-
backup-copy-first-world-problems.jpg)

